# Angeblicher WoW Accountverkauf und Email von Blizzard



## springenderBusch (18. Januar 2013)

Ich komme mir jetzt ein bisschen blöd vor, aber trotzdem :

Schaue gerade in mein Postfach und sehe eine Mail von Blizzard zwecks Accauntverkauf von World of Warcraft.
Das Problem bei der Sache ist ...... Ich habe mir dieses Spiel nie gekauft oder eine Demo oder irgend eine andere Veröffentlichungsform genutzt oder installiert. Das Einzige was ich bei Battlenet registriert habe ist Diablo 3. da ich aber seid Dezember einen neuen Rechner habe, ist rein garnichts von Blizzard Entertainment auf meinem Rechner.
Wie habe ich diese Mail dann zu verstehen ?
Ist dies Mail dann überhaupt von Blizzard oder gibt es Informationen oder Meldungen das irgendwelche Dreckshacker über Fakeseiten nur an deine Daten wollen ?

Falls so etwas bei Blizzard Gang und Gäbe ist bitte ich trotzdem um schnelle Antwort damit ich nicht all zu lange blöd aus der Wäsche schau.
Im anderen Fall würde ich die PC Games darum bitten sich mal schlau zu machen.

DANKE im VORAUS !
springender Busch

Anbei die Mail mal hier reinkopiert. Mein Antivirenprogramm ist zwar stets aktuell aber habe halt keinen Bock darauf die Verlinkungen anzuklicken um mir dann vielleicht schon einen unbekannten Trojaner oder Ähnliches einzufangen.




Begruessung! 

Wir haben bemerkt, dass Sie versuchen Ihre persoenlichen World of Warcraft-Account zu verkaufen. 
Nutzungsbedingung 

<Link entfernt>
Die Blizzard Entertainment Mitarbeiter werden weiter untersuchen. 
Wenn Sie nicht moechten, dass Ihren Account blockiert werden. Bitte ueberpruefen Sie sofort Ihren Accountsbesitzanspruch. Sie muessen die folgenden Schritte durchfuehren, um die Sicherheit Ihres Accounts und Computer zu gewaehrleisten. 

Schritt 1. Account Untersuchung 
Wir bieten Ihnen jetzt eine sichere Webseite, dadurch Sie ueberpruefen zu koennen, ob Sie die entsprechenden Massnahmen ergriffen, um die Sicherheit Ihres Accounts, Computers und E-Mail-Adresses zu gewaehrleisten. Bitte melden Sie sich auf der Web-Seite und bestaetigen Sie nach den Anweisungen: 
<Link entfernt>

Schritt 2. Stellen Sie sicher,dass die gegebene Informationen eingenommen ist. 
Sobald verarbeiten wir Ihre gegebenen Informationen nach dem Empfang. Und kontaktieren Wir mit Ihnen um weitere Anweisung zu geben. Wenn Sie nach dem Absenden dieses Formulars innerhalb von 48 Stunden keine Antwort erhalten, bitte senden Sie nochmal das Formular an die oben angegebene Web-Seite. 

Bitte beachten Sie! Wenn Ohne Akkreditierung dies Account zu besuchen, werden wir weitere Massnahmen zu ergreifen. 

Begruessen Sie! 

Kundenservice 
Blizzard Entertainment 
<Link entfernt>


----------



## Exar-K (18. Januar 2013)

Natürlich ist das nur ein Phishing-Versuch, erkennt man schon an dem miserablen Deutsch.
Die Links hab ich mal editiert, sowas muss hier nicht verbreitet werden.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Januar 2013)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Schritt 2. Stellen Sie sicher,dass die gegebene Informationen eingenommen ist.
> Sobald verarbeiten wir Ihre gegebenen Informationen nach dem Empfang.  Und kontaktieren Wir mit Ihnen um weitere Anweisung zu geben. Wenn Sie  nach dem Absenden dieses Formulars innerhalb von 48 Stunden keine  Antwort erhalten, bitte senden Sie nochmal das Formular an die oben  angegebene Web-Seite.


 
Allein dieser Abschnitt ist Grund genug das einfach zu ignorieren. Die angeblich sichere Seite ist bestimmt nur dazu da, dass du dort deine Account-Daten eingibst, worüber sich der Versender dieser E-Mail sehr freuen wird.

Mein Tipp: Einfach ignorieren, das sieht für mich nach Account-Fishing aus (du hast das Spiel ja ohnehin nicht).


----------



## springenderBusch (18. Januar 2013)

Na gut dann wird die Mail gelöscht und vergessen.
Danke für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Januar 2013)

Diese Mail hab ich auch schon 2-mal bekommen. Am Besten sowas sofort löschen. Leider wird es immer wieder Leute geben, die darauf reinfallen, vor allem WoW Spieler. Die dann diesen Links folgen, ihre Daten eingeben und schwupps, sind sie in den Händen dieser Betrüger gelangt und sie übernehmen deren Accounts.


----------



## Hawkins (18. Januar 2013)

Ich bekomm so ne Mail fast jeden Tag für Diablo und WoW auf ner email addy die ich für diverse Forenaccounts benutz. Ist einfach plumpes Phishing. Einfach mal schaun wo dieser angebliche battlle.net- Link hinführt. Meist sieht der dann so aus: battle.net.wow.iwillscamyou.com/randomsuperlongadress.html

Fanforen von Games und auch große Websites(darunter auch PCGames, Sony, Gamigo etc etc  )werden ja mittlerweile regelmäßig gehackt und die Hacker erbeuten dann die registrierten email adressen die sie dann für diese Spam/Phishingmails nutzen.


----------



## Worrel (18. Januar 2013)

> Begruessung! ...


Phishing Mail.

Im deutschsprachigen Raum sagt doch keiner "Begrüssung".
Eine derart weltumspannende Firma wie Blizzard wird auch irgendwo jemanden haben, der eine korrekte Begrüssung schreiben kann.
inkl. korrekter Umlaute. (zB in einer offiziellen Blizzard EMail an mich: "Hallo, Hans!" (Name geändert))

Sämtliche Aufforderungen, etwas auf einer Webseite einzugeben, sollte man ausschliesslich über einen Favoriten Link öffnen, es sei denn, man hat gerade den entsprechenden Account angelegt, eine Passwort Rücksetzung beantragt oder  ähnliches.


----------



## chbdiablo (18. Januar 2013)

Hab gerade die gleiche Mail bekommen. Absender: WoWAccountReviewEU@blizzard.com <ezat_xerox@yahoo.com>


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Januar 2013)

Begruessung! 

All your base are belong to us! 

Ernsthaft, den Käse sollte man sich einmal durchlesen, laut darüber lachen und dann in den Junkfilter eintragen...


----------

